

Statistician cracks the scratch lottery code - kevin_morrill
http://flowingdata.com/2011/02/07/statistician-cracks-the-scratch-lottery-code/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Much discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166555>

Also submitted here, although subsequently killed:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2174333>

